# Diablo 2 - Interface AddOns etc.



## Deceiver1 (21. September 2008)

Hallo D2 Freunde.

Was mir jetzt, nach jahrelanger Pause, beim erneuten zocken störend auffällt, ist das Interface von Diablo 2.
Dazu kommt noch die Einschränkung der Auflösung von nur 800x600 px.

Es müsste doch möglich sein, Interface AddOns zu bauen, die mit denen aus WoW zu vergleich sind. Immerhin lebt die D2 Szene noch immer.
Allerdings wundert es mich auch, dass so etwas noch nicht finden konnte. Vielleicht liegt es an den Technischen Möglichkeiten oder an den Sicherheitsbestimmungen des battle.net ?

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen oder ein par Fragen beantworten.

Was ich mir wünschen würde:
- Höhere Auflösung (mehr Sichtfläche und kleineres Interface)
- Spell-Leiste wie in D3 oder WoW


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (21. September 2008)

Hmm, so spontan fällt mir nichts dazu ein. Evtl. müsste was bei den Mods zu finden sein. Musste mal dort danach suchen.
Vllt. wirste ja fündig...
Mods


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. September 2008)

Für Online-Spiel wirst du sowas auf jeden Fall nicht finden, da jede Änderung verboten ist.
Eine Mod für eine höhere Auflösung gibt es auch nicht, bzw. keine, die vernünftig funktioniert.
Eine Spell-Leiste wie in WoW ist mir auch nicht bekannt.

Wäre auch total unnötig, da du den Skill sowieso mit Rechtklick aktivieren musst - und deine Skills auf die F-Tasten legen kannst du ja.


----------



## ElfShadow (24. September 2008)

Mods für D2 sind genauso wichtig wie Glockenhalsbändchen für Katzen... nämlich garnicht, das einzige was sich verändern lässt ist das Aussehen von Skills ( wenn du NICHT direkt in die Mechanik eingreifen willst zumindest ) sonst lässt sich jeder Quatsch modden, XP obwohl man garnet in der Nähe ist, welche Auren der Gegner haben darf. Son kram, Interfaceerweiterungen gibt es nicht.. das einzige halbwegs legale wäre "Plugy" mit dem du dir zumindest mal Mana und HP IMMER als Zahlen über der Orb anzeigen lassen kannst und deine gesamten Stats als Tabelle auslesen kannst... naja.. ich hab nur aus einem Grund Plugy drauf, Hellfire + Ladderitems / RW's o_O ( Spiel meist nur noch SP )...

so far - so long - so ElfShadow


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. September 2008)

Jup, PlugY funktioniert aber ja sowieso nur im Singeplayer-Modus und ich vermute, der Threadersteller möchte im battle.net spielen.


----------



## oneq (25. September 2008)

Mods verändern nur das Aussehen von Skills??? Wtf?! Welche Mods kennst du denn? Die Mods, die ich gespielt habe, haben andere Storys, andere Items, andere Maps, andere Mobs, andere Level... Es gibt so viele Sachen/Dinge, die Modder verändern, dass man manchmal gar nicht mehr Diablo hinter all dem erkennt. Für mich sind da Chaos Empire, Snej und Median sehr gute Beispiele. Sie verändern viel am Spiel, man hat ein völlig neues Spielgefühl... Wirklich jedem zu empfehlen, dem der übliche Kram zu langweilig geworden ist.
Hier nochn kleiner Link zur Funktionsweise und zu nem Download von PlugY: PlugY


----------



## Matte (25. September 2008)

wirste leider nichts finden, hatte schon mehrere Tage im Inet gesucht, gibt einfach nichts


----------



## Deceiver1 (25. September 2008)

Ja sollte im battle.net gehen weil ich nur da spiele.
Was ich suche sind Interface AddOns und keine Mods.

Ich habe glesen, dass man die Auflösung von D2 "ganz leicht" verändern kann. Problem dabei soll sein, dass das Interface an die Auflösung gebunden ist und dann alles verzerrt sein soll.

Warum es jetzt keine Ansätze an all den Jahren gibt, verstehe ich irgendwie immer noch nicht so ganz.
Weil es verboten ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MapHacks gab und gibt es ja immer noch.
Oder wohl eher technische Probleme?


----------



## oneq (26. September 2008)

Fürs Battle.Net gibt es so weit ich weiß definitiv keine legalen Möglichkeit sein Interface zu verändern.
MapHack gibt es zwar mittlerweile in immer ausgefeilteren Varianten, bleibt aber illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

